# vicious cycle of the 9-5 the mans got me man



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 23, 2015)

The less that I have the happier that I am .The more that I have the more miserable that I am.The mans got his claws so dug deep into me that I'm drowning man I want to ditch the 9-5 say screw all this jazz and hit the open road again .I'm only 23 and here I am man working like a dog like a slave man csptialism has Mr in its grips I'm drowning man ..Time for a long long trip on the open road...


----------



## Hylyx (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm right there with ya. had a full time job for about 4 whole months and feel like I'm about to go crazy, workin 6 days a week and sometimes 12 hours a day. Been about 10 hours a day all this week.
At least I get paid overtime and have been able to save a little. But every time a train passes by the shop at getting-on speed it's so hard to not say "fuck you all I'm out" and get on. But hey, i do get to watch and take notes of trains at work. I'm a foamer now!
Soon, itchy feet, soon.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's a nickel's worth of free advice from someone who's been there and done that.

GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!

Yep, I yelled that shit, too.

For 30 years, I did what I was "supposed" to do and what did it get me?

When my company sold to another, I was offered a promotion, given tons more responsibility and a raise.

Then, when the new company got what they wanted out of all of us (they never wanted us...just our giant client list) they started culling en masse...and after years of loyal service, I was kicked to the curb, like garbage with the oh, I'm so sorry reasoning... "We just can't afford you, anymore."

I didn't know at the time, but it was the best thing to ever happen to me.

My point is...don't waste your life. The American dream does NOT exist and you don't want to end up like me...pushing 50 and just starting the know the taste of freedom, liberation and peace.

Best of luck!


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

Helyx said:


> I'm right there with ya. had a full time job for about 4 whole months and feel like I'm about to go crazy, workin 6 days a week and sometimes 12 hours a day. Been about 10 hours a day all this week.
> At least I get paid overtime and have been able to save a little. But every time a train passes by the shop at getting-on speed it's so hard to not say "fuck you all I'm out" and get on. But hey, i do get to watch and take notes of trains at work. I'm a foamer now!
> Soon, itchy feet, soon.


Whats killing me is the mandatory overtime I can relate to the those long hours I work for amazon atm just put in my 2 week notice though... Working 0:600-1:900 su ks


----------



## Anagor (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!



Yes, I second that.



Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> For 30 years, I did what I was "supposed" to do and what did it get me?



Same here.



Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> When my company sold to another, I was offered a promotion, given tons more responsibility and a raise. [...]



Bit different here, but basically similar.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Anagor said:


> Yes, I second that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's sad how many of us "older" travelers have the same story.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> It's sad how many of us "older" travelers have the same story.



Yes, I wish I had the idea to travel much earlier.

On the other hand, at the moment I'm in a situation where I can try out traveling/different lifestyles without burning too many bridges and with a kind of safety net - for the time being at least.

And ... I don't have to worry about risking my graduation (won't anyway), risking a promising career (won't have any) or risking my monetary savings (don't have any). In other words ... I have not much to loose. 

With 20-25 I would have been way too shy and "play-it-safe" to travel anyway.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Anagor said:


> Yes, I wish I had the idea to travel much earlier.
> 
> On the other hand, at the moment I'm in a situation where I can try out traveling/different lifestyles without burning too many bridges and with a kind of safety net - for the time being at least.
> 
> ...


I definitely understand that.

I came from hillbilly, but well off parents.

They worked, saved and though they never forgot their roots, my family was definitely upper middle class.

I was never raised to flaunt money or put on airs so I lived a sheltered life.

In no way was I ready to travel, in my younger years.

Only now, after some rough life lessons, do I think I'm ready for the hard knocks that life will throw at you. 

[emoji57]


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

*Unfortunately I am stuck.* 

I've actually retired from a company when the division was sold and I took a buy out after 17 yrs. Enjoyed a couple years off - 1st year I got my regular paycheck AND unemployment. A year of playing some high end games, drugs and traveling. But reality hit again. And now unfortunately I'm on some very expensive drugs. Need the insurance. Drug I'm being weaned off - w/o ins - $6800/yr - w ins - $5 a month (freaking big pharms and their big glossy brochures - I even have my own nurse who comes to my house to talk to me - good grief!!) - new drug that I just picked up that has less cancerous side effects is - w/o ins $2000/MONTH. wtf (it's new on market - been tested for 10 yrs though) - I pay $8. So I need the job and my job is going to hell and will be looking 1st of the year (need to take two trips this Fall - STP and florida) - wish I could have gone off the grid a while ago but now I cannot  Plus I have three kitties who rely on me. 

Go for it while you can!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

When you come to Florida, Tude, hope to meet you.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

@Andrea Van Scoyoc I'm upper FL - where are you in relation to Pennsacola?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Outside of Tampa. Florida's a LONG state, and we're really far apart (at least five hours) but if you ever get down this way, let me know.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 24, 2015)

Tude said:


> *Unfortunately I am stuck.*





But you're right. There can be always health issues or obligations keeping you from traveling. I'm happy that my parents (I'm very close with) are doing okay atm and my health is just good enough. (I live a quite unhealthy life - too much cigs and beer, no sports.)

When, when not now?


----------



## Brother X (Jul 24, 2015)

In my 20s I traveled on my thumb, by truck, train, car and motorcycle all over the US, Mexico and Canada. Then I spent 20 years working, with a house, a lawn, a car and all that jazz. I can't complain too much because my high tech job sent me all over the world on their dime, so for that alone, it was worth it.

Then, in 2010 I became "obsolete" and spent a short time looking for new employment and being told I was "overqualified" (short hand for too old, too expensive, etc.).

When it became apparent that my $ was almost gone and no job was in sight, I let the bank have the house and the car, took time off and lived on the road with $0 and relived my 20s, with lots of excitement and lots of interesting new people in the mix.

My gear began to wear out so I went to the woods to think and had a bit of a brainstorm.

Following my vision in the woods, I came back to civilization, remade myself as a consultant and am now working a one year contract in what I plan to be my last tech job ever.

I am upgrading the equipment I have been using since 2010 and living a very spartan existence so that 2/3 of what I am currently making is going into a savings account.

Come April 2016, I will pick up my new fancy pack with my new fancy tent and sleeping bag, pop-can stove, etc. and hit the trail for a year, walking through the wilderness with a small tribe of friends, reliving a nomadic hunter gatherer lifestyle. The money in the bank account will be for- when/if I decide to re emerge into civilization.

And away we gooooo.....

It's never too late to give the system the finger.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> The American dream does NOT exist *anymore*


FYP... the dream was real and alive on this land right up until oh i'd say around 1492. then it died right along with the rest of the natives.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Brother X said:


> In my 20s I traveled on my thumb, by truck, train, car and motorcycle all over the US, Mexico and Canada. Then I spent 20 years working, with a house, a lawn, a car and all that jazz. I can't complain too much because my high tech job sent me all over the world on their dime, so for that alone, it was worth it.
> 
> Then, in 2010 I became "obsolete" and spent a short time looking for new employment and being told I was "overqualified" (short hand for too old, too expensive, etc.).
> 
> ...


Very cool.

I hope you keep a journal. I'd love to hear all about it.


----------



## Brother X (Jul 24, 2015)

@Andrea Van Scoyoc ^ Yeah, I will be keeping a paper journal which I will transcribe into a website when I return. IF I return.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

@lone wolf

I'm talking about "modern society's" idea of the American dream.

Being as most of my Melungeon heritage IS of the natives of this land, I don't even bother to go back that far.

I hold no grudge and choose to move forward, not backward.

Life is too short. 

If I held grudges, I'd have to deny good portions of my heritage... being as I descend from nothing but savages... Vikings, Celts, Ostra and Visi Goths (two different branches of the same tree) Huns, Gypsies, Religious crusaders (which is ironic considering my feelings on religion) etc...all of which I'm extremely proud of.

Otherwise, I'd have to hate myself because parts of my ancestors spent a good portion of their time destroying each other, as well as everyone else.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> @lone wolf
> 
> I'm talking about "modern society's" idea of the American dream.


I know... I just like to throw rocks at Christopher Columbus whenever I have the chance.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's a rock from me. Do me proud and hit him in the eye.


----------



## Peace (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm in the same boat! I HATE my 9-5. I have a masters degree from an Ivy league school, and now McDonald employees in nyc make more than I do ::dead::

Next fall, I'll be going back to school for my doctorates,so my plan is to quit this job in September in order to travel in my year off. Everyone thinks I'm crazy, but it's the perfect time. No school, I have money saved, and I'm young- I want to go out and experience everything that I can! 

It's your life, live it how you want to!


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

Peace said:


> I'm in the same boat! I HATE my 9-5. I have a masters degree from an Ivy league school, and now McDonald employees in nyc make more than I do ::dead::
> 
> Next fall, I'll be going back to school for my doctorates,so my plan is to quit this job in September in order to travel in my year off. Everyone thinks I'm crazy, but it's the perfect time. No school, I have money saved, and I'm young- I want to go out and experience everything that I can!
> 
> It's your life, live it how you want to!



A doctor here!!! awesome. And yeah - if that $15/hr goes into effect - ha that's not far from where I am, but I have health ins which really is my main goal at the moment. Personally I would have walked away from this shit job 6 months ago when I knew they were messing around with it ... bf told me just get a part time in something you like to do - and then came the high end drugs I need. ick. Old boss called me and said I know you pat - you are going to walk away - do not until you have something. grrrrrr


----------



## Peace (Jul 24, 2015)

Tude said:


> A doctor here!!! awesome. And yeah - if that $15/hr goes into effect - ha that's not far from where I am, but I have health ins which really is my main goal at the moment. Personally I would have walked away from this shit job 6 months ago when I knew they were messing around with it ... bf told me just get a part time in something you like to do - and then came the high end drugs I need. ick. Old boss called me and said I know you pat - you are going to walk away - do not until you have something. grrrrrr



Exactly- I need the health insurance! I take 8+ pills a day. I've tried going without them, but I can't function. Luckily for me, I have a year left on my mom's insurance- after that, I have NO idea what I'm going to do. I'm actually pretty terrified. 

And the McDonalds thing did pass yesterday! fast food workers inside of nyc now have a min wage of $15! Insane. It won't last though- more people to replace with machines!


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

Peace said:


> Exactly- I need the health insurance! I take 8+ pills a day. I've tried going without them, but I can't function. Luckily for me, I have a year left on my mom's insurance- after that, I have NO idea what I'm going to do. I'm actually pretty terrified.
> 
> And the McDonalds thing did pass yesterday! fast food workers inside of nyc now have a min wage of $15! Insane. It won't last though- more people to replace with machines!


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel lucky that I have great health insurance it's a relive especially now when im close to having another spinal fusion


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Outside of Tampa. Florida's a LONG state, and we're really far apart (at least five hours) but if you ever get down this way, let me know.


 Wish I was there so I could meet the both of you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 24, 2015)

Peace said:


> It won't last though- more people to replace with machines!



Yes, down with automation and self checkout at grocery stores!

I'm a shit 'cuz I use an ATM though. 

Maybe time to turn over an old leaf.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 24, 2015)

In Belgium one year ago I went into a McDonalds with an automated, touch screen order board. The only employees were cooking...tech travels at varying speeds, depending on where you are. I make a point of dealing with bank tellers rather than using online banking. For one, for whatever reason, many bank tellers are hot, and bored, young women. A definite plus. Secondly we have to resist the depersonalization that American society pushes on us, at every turn. They want us to alienate ourselves from each other, to the point where human contact is obsolete because it doesn't make them any money. There is a way to escape. And have everything you need. It is the primary illusion of western civ to get people to believe that they have to play the game to fulfill their needs.


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> In Belgium one year ago I went into a McDonalds with an automated, touch screen order board. The only employees were cooking...tech travels at varying speeds, depending on where you are. I make a point of dealing with bank tellers rather than using online banking. For one, for whatever reason, many bank tellers are hot, and bored, young women. A definite plus. Secondly we have to resist the depersonalization that American society pushes on us, at every turn. They want us to alienate ourselves from each other, to the point where human contact is obsolete because it doesn't make them any money. There is a way to escape. And have everything you need. It is the primary illusion of western civ to get people to believe that they have to play the game to fulfill their needs.


Explain me to why American,express I'm a,gold card hold holder charges me 4.25 to get cash back lol


----------



## Mankini (Jul 24, 2015)

The banks are our worst enemy: they always have been. I researched banking and discovered that they were present in ancient Egypt....5000 years ago. Without banks this society would be a utopia. Where the heck is Anonymous when you need em? They talk a good game but I haven't seen anything more than sophomoric pranks out of them. Stupid.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 26, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> The banks are our worst enemy: they always have been. I researched banking and discovered that they were present in ancient Egypt....5000 years ago. Without banks this society would be a utopia. Where the heck is Anonymous when you need em? They talk a good game but I haven't seen anything more than sophomoric pranks out of them. Stupid.


true... but it's hard to beat down an enterprise that owns everything.


----------

